# Recovered Continuation



## rushdy (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok, its been a couple of months since my last post. I want to assure everyone that i am still recovered from DP/DR! When i as having DP, i kept on reading about the idea that when people recover they never come back to this website. I on the other hand do come on this website every once in a while to read about other success stories and see how they recovered. today, i decided to write another post about my post-recovery since not so many people talk about it.

first of all, even though dp/dr are gone, you still get an episode every month or more that lasts anywhere between 1 min - 1 hour where you feel anxious. but that is it, just anxious! At this stage of anxiety, it helps to keep reminded yourself of the progress you made regardless how minimal or massive the progress was. You need to have faith that "it is just a phase". I still take vitamin D, B12, and fish oil every once in a while. There is this book called "spiritual enlightenment the damnedest thing" which really helps with the condition.

Most DP/DR suffers i met enjoyed a massive ego before getting DP/DR and DP was like the weapon that killed their ego. Not to say that ego is what caused it but i thought it was worth pointing out. I think that what helped me recover was accepting the condition. I took action and went to Amman, Jordan (i am still there) to volunteer with an NGO that works with developing less developed areas in Amman in terms of education and moral empowerment.

It took time, patience, and action for my recovery. the memory of DP or its symptoms tend to fade little by little. At some point, i stopped knowing whether i had DP or not. I didn't know if i got used to it or was recovered from it. the symptoms were fading slowly until they seized to exist. The intrusive thoughts were resolved by writing them down. I wrote a letter to god every night with the same theme which almost always had the sentences "please let it go away" or "please help me overcome my anxiety". The last letter i wrote was simple, "if it going to make me a better person, then do as you wish" and " i am done, do as you please". Writing makes your thoughts tangible. It clears the mess in your mind. When it comes to existential thoughts, you aren't able to think about them rationally. when you write it down, dig deep! I am thankful that i had DP because it did make me a different person. Sometimes i wish that i could get the DP perspective without the symptoms. It was similar to the hippie perspective i used to get when i used to get high!

anyhow, i do apologize if my english was a bit poor but it is my second language. I would like to remind you all that you need to get out of your comfort zone and do something totally different with your life. Dp is an awakening! you need to adapt to the new you and stop trying to get back to the old you as this will make DP worst. You WILL NEVER be back to who you were.. and once you accept that and discover the joy of the new you, you WILL NEVER wanna go back to the old you. just accept!

Please feel free to e-mail me @ [email protected].com! I don't want to reply late to any messages send here on DPSH and i usually reply quicker on e-mail. I am ready to listen and help if i can. Please note though that i studies political science not psychology so my replies wont be medical by any means.


----------



## derkdiggler (Oct 19, 2011)

good post thanx for coming back with some good news ,THANK YOU


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Just wonderng how long your dp lasted and if it came from drugs or trauma


----------



## rushdy (Sep 24, 2011)

it lasted for about 6 months and it come from trama.. A death of a friend!


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

So that's the kind that develops in adult hood and is anxiety/stress related. Which from reports here anyway, seems to be shorter term and somewhat self resolving


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

Cool! Nice with recovery...


----------

